# Problem with msinfo32.exe



## toyforme (May 22, 2006)

I downloaded a utility called Cleanup,and after looking at what type of files/folders it would effect,I thought it was safe.Little did I know that it had eaten some sysinfo files,and can't get System Information to come up,it just opens the Help and Support window. 
Is there a way I can reinstall msinfo32.exe and all the files for system information ,I'm using WinXp home program
Need help on this one

Respectfully
toyforme


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome to TSF,

Does cleanup have a restore feature?

If not: Start>run>sfc /scannow to run the system file checker. All files should be replaced


----------



## toyforme (May 22, 2006)

Tried using sfc/scannow in command prompt twice but that didn't work, still getting help and support window and not system information. Know any other way to correct this problem ?
Thanks it just didn't work for me
toyforme


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Did you leave a space between *sfc* and */scannow*?


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Did SFC run? If the file is missing it should have replaced it. Depending on how xp was installed, you may need to put the xp install cd in your cd rom drive or point sfc to your 1-386 folder if it did not run.

Have you searched for msinfo32.exe to verify that it has been deleted? (see next paragraph for it’s location)

There are two ways to start system information, start>run>msinfo32>o.k or by start>all programs>accessories>system tools>system information menu. Assuming that is how you are trying to start it, rite click on system information, select properties and verify the shortcut wasn’t changed/deleted by clean-up- it should read "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfo\msinfo32.exe" (including parenthesis)

Make sure the following services are running start>run>services.msc>o.k

helpsvc.exe
helphost.exe
helpctr.exe

System information is part of the help center. You may have to rebuild help center


----------

